# G. Henry Kersten



## JM (Dec 25, 2010)

Who was this theologian? I have not heard of him before.

Thank you.


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 25, 2010)

Gerrit Hendrik Kersten


----------



## JM (Dec 25, 2010)

> During the Second World War, Kersten denounced resistance against the Nazis, claiming they were sent by God as punishment for desecration of the Sunday.



Wow.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 25, 2010)

I have a compendium of some of his writings given me by a dear brother in the NRC. Most of what I've read is quite good. But ditto to Jason - wow.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## bookslover (Dec 26, 2010)

I have his 2-volume _Reformed Dogmatics: A Systematic Treatment of Reformed Doctrine Explained for the Congregations_ (1947). An English translation was published in 1980 by Netherlands Reformed Book and Publishing Committee. Haven't read it yet, but I understand it's quite good.

---------- Post added at 01:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------

I also have Kersten's _The Heidelberg Catechism in Fifty-Two Sermons_ (1948) in an English translation first published in 1968. Both of these works are still available, as far as I know.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 26, 2010)

bookslover said:


> I have his 2-volume _Reformed Dogmatics: A Systematic Treatment of Reformed Doctrine Explained for the Congregations_ (1947). An English translation was published in 1980 by Netherlands Reformed Book and Publishing Committee. Haven't read it yet, but I understand it's quite good.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------
> 
> I also have Kersten's _The Heidelberg Catechism in Fifty-Two Sermons_ (1948) in an English translation first published in 1968. Both of these works are still available, as far as I know.


 
Dr. Beeke translated this a long time ago. This was the Systematic Theology that he was required to use when he was a candidate in the NRC.


----------

